

HN Feature Request: being able to fold comment threads - imalolz

I mostly browse the actual site and don't use 3rd party apps to read HN. More often then not, when a particularly long thread has run its course and turned into a flame-war or moot debate, I find myself scrolling away (sometimes for a while) to get to the next root comment.<p>I realize this isn't news to anyone, and I'm probably not the first to bring this up, but it'd certainly be convenient to be able to fold a block of comments and move on to the next with a click (much like, err, Reddit).<p>Just saying.<p>----<p><i></i>EDIT<i></i> - I can see this feature has been discussed before:
http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&#38;q=fold+comment
======
Toph
There is a google chrome extension that fixes this called Hacker News
Collapsible Comments

